# How long?



## gihenz (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi,

I am a Canadian planning to move in Sintra. I was wondering, once I have all the paper ready how long does it take until the visa is ready and stamp in the passport?

Thank you so much...lane:


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

phone your nearest portuguese consulate, they will be able to give you an estimate. Good luck, Nelinha


----------



## gihenz (Apr 6, 2010)

hi,

I went today to drop all my papers...they told me 60 days...thats is insane...what a slow service...I did visa for spain and twice for the united states...they are the worst...

Well thank you


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

That sounds very long, did you apply for permanent residence? Maybe that's why it will take so long. Do they have a "speed" option? Good luck, Sintra is beautiful but very wet in winter. Will you be working in Sintra or will you commute? I stay in Cascais but take my dog for long walks at the Serra da Malveira, just south of Sintra, we can see the palace from there. Nelinha


----------



## gihenz (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi!

Yes I will have a resident visa. It's basically the hotel where I will be working that did all the papers. I will be working in Sintra, I am very excited let see...

Have a great day


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

*Waiting times..........*

Hi Jihenz, welcome to the forum. Hope all goes well with obtaining the paperwork you require to work here in Portugal.Can I just say that if you decide to come & work here you will have to get used to two major problems for all expats.
1.The whole country is paperwork crazy,you need papers to do ANYTHING here.
2.Obtaining that paperwork can take ridiculous amounts of time.
As an example:- I have an agent re-registering my car from UK plates to Portuguese ones,initially I was told it would take approx 5-6 weeks,thus far it has taken 4 months & the costs are escalating monthly.
So,in essence to live here you have to become used to waiting for everything!
Oh,& please don't expect customer service here,it's a totally alien concept for most Portuguese businesses.


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Silverwizard, then you don't want to go to South Africa for customer service!!!


----------

